# North ML-Team Phish adventures



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Took my wife out Sat morning after fishing late Friday night in Palm Coast with a friend( 2 jacks and a short red to show for it). Toughed it out for the missus like a good husband. I did manage to remember to put the plug in on this trip. The first hour was pretty uneventful with one missed strike. As we poled into one of my favorite areas around Orange Island, we started see lots of singles cruising mostly right up against the shoreline. After about 5 real good shots at the non-eating reds, my with lets out with " I hate sight fishing". I smartly swallowed the "Why don't you pole the boat and let me fish?" comeback and went with "Let's try that fish right by that little overhanging bush."  Her reply, " What bush?" I say "The one just to the right of this cast. Watch this." She fires her bait in there as I tease the giant up and steals my fish( ala tojo). He ripped off about 50 yards of line as he headed to the next county. Looked like a torpedo in 8" of water. After a nice fight, I net her 26"er.








I follow that one up with this lonely 22' single cruising by the back of the boat.








They seemed very particular about cast placement yesterday. It took 4 casts at this fish for him to finally decide to eat. Maybe it was just the heavy grass he was pushing through. Still made for a great morning on the water. With our 2 in the box, I practiced with the cast net and we enjoyed a couple beverages whilst riding around. Off the water before 11.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice Job! You seem to be on a role lately. Might even have learn to try catch and release once and a while. ;D jk


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

nice fish.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Catch and release? Not sure I understand the concept. I even ate blackened jack crevalle today, which turned out very good by the way. We eats 'em all at my place.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

I hate sight fishing too...


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

The pattern continues...

Ms. Phishphood = catching the fish.

Good job!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

tailing red on the cooler, I like it. 

Thats funny about eating jacks too. I haven't eaten one in many years but they really aren't that bad if you bleed them right away. We've kept a few from time to time on them slooow days.


----------

